# ***OFFICIAL*** Alan Belcher vs. Michael Bisping Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am back and forth on this fight but I am leaning torwards Belcher taking it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hopefully Belcher. Bisping probably finds a way to win with cardio.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am back and forth on this fight but I am leaning torwards Belcher taking it.


I'm back and forth as well. It's like Belcher is better then the guys Bisping usually beats but he isn't as good as the guy that Bisping usually loses to. But Belcher does have the ability to finish on the feet and on the ground. I'm not sure Mike has the ability to finish Belcher but he could outwork him.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm picking Belcher by third round TKO with Bisping being on his bike most of the fight.
This fight should show just how overrated Michael Bisping really is.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I can see Mike using a little more wrestling in this one and decisioning Belcher.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I can see Mike using a little more wrestling in this one and decisioning Belcher.


I'm not so sure he has the wrestling to beat Belcher. He is a much better overall grappler then Bisping and much better then the guys Bisping is able to get down. I don't think Bisping wants any on the ground.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Torn on this fight because I am a Belcher fan and think he has the tools to beat Bisping. Could see Bisping using footwork and jumping on his bike in this fight and winning a decision. But really think Belcher has more ways to finish a better grappling game and more diverse stand up. Belcher via 2nd Round TKO would love to see Belcher take that next step.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Belcher is overrated Bisping is gonna jab his way to a victory via taking the safest route to victory.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I too am back and fourth with this fight. I want Belcher to win, he has the tools and KO power. Something tells me Bisping will back peddle, jab and keep his distance resulting in a 29/28 victory.

One thing though, let's say the count has a lapse and circles to his right, Alan may be able to catch him and finish.

One of the better scraps on the card :thumbsup:


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Every fight I believe Bisping is technically better, but he literally gets clipped in every fight, and does seem to have a bit of a weak chin at times. So I always assume he's going to get Ko'd


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

They're both overrated. In no way is Bisping a top five middleweight.

I see this going the way of your typical Bisping fight. He gets rocked, wins 2 rounds.

29-28 Bisping.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

I emailed Belcher when he was having that ticket giveaway saying I'm a huge fan of his and he wrote back like 10 minutes later saying "I really appreciate you" lol. Just thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Bisping will take this by decision


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Jags said:


> Bisping will take this by decision


I believe that to be the most likely scenario, but I still bet on Belcher. If Belcher can cut off corners like he has in the past few fights he might be able to control where Bisping can bike to and force him into engagements favorable to him. If he can't, Bisping jab and run all night long.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Im a fan of both fighters, but I think Belcher has more skills overall and the power to put Bisping in danger. Bisping will try to play it safe for a decision but Belcher will be aggressive and win the fight.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Im a fan of both fighters, but I think Belcher has more skills overall and the power to put Bisping in danger. Bisping will try to play it safe for a decision but Belcher will be aggressive and win the fight.


I think Bisping seriously underestimates Belcher and honestly thinks he is too good to be in the cage with him. I'm hoping that results in Bisping getting his shit pushed in again.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I want to say Bisping by decision, but I think I'll be bold and say Bisping by technical knock out this time around.  Not even because I'm a fan. I'm just not sold on Belcher as a top guy yet, and Bisping has only really lost to the top guys. He's like on that level between good and elite in my opinion. If only he had more power and a better chin, he'd probably be more successful. He's solid on the ground and has very good stand up and footwork. I don't even think his chin is bad, it's just average. He has the average chin, he won't get knocked out by a gust of wind, but he's not going to take a ton of punishment either. Having barely any power and an average chin isn't a good combination when you're mostly a stand up fighter. His footwork and decent speed are what save him. They're not elite either though, so against the top guys, it shows. Fortunately like I said, I'm not sold on Belcher being an elite fighter so I can see this as winnable for Bisping.

Belcher has an okay ground game and very good stand up as well. Although Bisping has beat harder hitters and Belcher has an average chin as well. Their ground games are around the same level although are both arguably overrated. Belcher has some decent wins showing his ground game, but I'm going to take it upon myself to discredit them all, haha. *Puts on hater hat.*

Palhares fought a ridiculous fight and refused to give up on that heel hook. Belcher showed great submission defense, but it was no surprise that the predictable Palhares was going to go for his signature move. I'm sure Belcher prepared accordingly, and it's safe to say that Bisping isn't going to go for a heel hook if he has top position. Bisping is more of a ground and pound guy. Palhare also seems to give up when he takes any sort of punishment, so it was no surprise he gave up once Belcher gained top position.

MacDonald also gives up once he's in trouble. Belcher's ground and pound stoppage would be more impressive if Nate Quarry hadn't done the same thing, and Quarry seemed to have done it a lot easier as well.

Belcher has a submission win over Cote, but didn't he sort of spike Cote on his head or something? Either way, Cote hasn't looked very good in years. Even in his welterweight debut, he may have gotten the win, but he got out classed on the ground.

Denis Kang was schooling Belcher on the ground up until he got a little careless and got caught in that guillotine choke.

Ed Herman out classed Belcher on the ground. The fight even ended with Herman mounting him and raining down punches. All Belcher could do is cover up and wait for the bell. It was a decision I scored for Herman (who also seemed a little off that night), but Belcher got the split decision nod due to his success standing.

*Takes off hat* I'd mention the fact that he got submitted by Grove, but that was too long ago for me to really hold it against him. The fact is, his ground game is okay, but it hasn't impressed me that much yet. I know I discredited him a lot right there, and I could be wrong. You could also make the same claims against Bisping about his ground game being overrated. I just don't think you can really say who will have the advantage on the ground right now. Belcher doesn't have great take down defense at all, and I think Bisping could put him on his back. If he does, I'm not convinced that Belcher will sweep or submit him. Submitting an inconsistent Kang who was schooling him previously, and gaining top position against a predictable and one trick pony Palhares doesn't convince me that he'll do the same against a well prepared Bisping who will be looking to keep top position and not take unnecessary risks. If Bisping comes in this fight and doesn't take Belcher lightly, I can see him winning.

Like I said though, I admittedly could be way off base when it comes to Belcher. I don't know yet, we'll see and I won't care that much if I'm wrong. Just from what I've seen so far, he's not elite in my opinion and some aspects of his game haven't been that impressive.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Belcher is overrated Bisping is gonna jab his way to a victory via taking the safest route to victory.


...Agreed. Bis has great hands & footwork. He's gonna light up Belcher all night. I don't see Bis getting the finish but a UD...


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm really torn in this fight. I like both guys. I'm leaning towards Belcher. I just hope it's as entertaining as it should be.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Belcher by UD or third round TKO. I think he'll wear bisping down with leg and body kicks over the course of the fight. I wouldn't be surprised if he catch Bisping with something hard later on and finishing, but it'll more likely be a solid decision win for Alan.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rooting for Belcher heavily in this fight but either guy winning wouldn't surprise me. All I know is Belcher should throw a good 8-10 hard legkicks in round one to try and slow Bisping's movement. Otherwise he will probably get jabbed to a decision like others have mentioned.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

OU said:


> I think Bisping seriously underestimates Belcher and honestly thinks he is too good to be in the cage with him. I'm hoping that results in Bisping getting his shit pushed in again.


You know what, I was thinking this before I posted before. Bisping has this thing about him where he looks down on guys when he thinks they don't deserve to fight him.

Could be a huge downfall as Belcher is a serious gamer.

On an unrelated note, how fickle are fight fans? Both these guys overrated? Come on... they are top 10 MW's, it's crazy to hear this type of talk.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Big_Charm said:


> You know what, I was thinking this before I posted before. Bisping has this thing about him where he looks down on guys when he thinks they don't deserve to fight him.
> 
> Could be a huge downfall as Belcher is a serious gamer.
> 
> *On an unrelated note, how fickle are fight fans? Both these guys overrated? Come on... they are top 10 MW's, it's crazy to hear this type of talk.*


I think people are hating because both choked in their last fights. Bisping got schoold by Vitor and everyone thought Belcher was a matchup nightmare for Okami and he was never really even competitive in that fight.
But Okami and Vitor are top 5 MWs and there is really no shame in losing to either man.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Big_Charm said:


> You know what, I was thinking this before I posted before. Bisping has this thing about him where he looks down on guys when he thinks they don't deserve to fight him.
> 
> Could be a huge downfall as Belcher is a serious gamer.
> 
> On an unrelated note, how fickle are fight fans? Both these guys overrated? Come on... they are top 10 MW's, it's crazy to hear this type of talk.


People were saying Belcher was Anderson's biggest threat and Bispings best win is Brian Stann, yet people think he's top five.

Yeah, they're overrated.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Bisping is going to beat belcher so bad he will retire


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

OU said:


> I'm back and forth as well. It's like Belcher is better then the guys Bisping usually beats but he isn't as good as the guy that Bisping usually loses to. But Belcher does have the ability to finish on the feet and on the ground. I'm not sure Mike has the ability to finish Belcher but he could outwork him.


That's how I feel, too.

Bisping decision, or Belcher finish (late)

I think it will come down to how effective Belcher is with his kicks. I'm rooting for Belcher, big-time. (I hate Bisping)

[Edit] As for being overrated, I think both guys are top 10, but not quite top 5. Nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wouldn't say Bisping doesn't have the ability to finish Belcher. It might be unlikely, but it's not like Belcher is known for me being impossible to finish. I don't think a Bisping overwhelming technical knock out moment is completely out of the question.


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

I think Belcher can out strike Bisping so Bisping will wrestle him down and hold him there and get a UD.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think this will be a good fight. I expect Bisping to win by mixing up his game a little better. I think Belcher will probably have one good round, Bisping will probably win one of the rounds slightly and win the final round decisively to secure himself the victory.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Whoever you're supporting, this is an awesome fight.

The loser will drop out of the top-10 and have to start the climb again.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Ari said:


> I'm picking Belcher by third round TKO with Bisping being on his bike most of the fight.
> This fight should show just how overrated Michael Bisping really is.


On his Bike ? I think you're confusing counter punching and footwork with running away. :confused02:





Canadian Psycho said:


> I can see Mike using a little more wrestling in this one and decisioning Belcher.


I think this a good call , i think Bisping needs to add this dimension to his game if he wants to progress as a fighter. 





Toxic said:


> Belcher is overrated Bisping is gonna jab his way to a victory via taking the safest route to victory.


Safest route................im unsure what you mean , he gets in the octagon and fights , he uses good footwork to get in and out which plays to his strengths this doenst mean he is playing safe...........silly post :confused02:





TheLyotoLegion said:


> They're both overrated. In no way is Bisping a top five middleweight.
> 
> I see this going the way of your typical Bisping fight. He gets rocked, wins 2 rounds.
> 
> ...


Both overrated ? Bisping not a top 5 middleweight ?

i think you would struggle to come up with 5 solid candidates for 5 better middleweights.........



BrutalKO said:


> ...Agreed. Bis has great hands & footwork. He's gonna light up Belcher all night. I don't see Bis getting the finish but a UD...


Exactly how i see it playing out except i can see Bisping shooting on the odd occasion and throwing Belchers gameplan out , although Belcher is tough and crafty so Bisping will need to be sharp to win.





OU said:


> I think people are hating because both choked in their last fights. Bisping got schoold by Vitor and everyone thought Belcher was a matchup nightmare for Okami and he was never really even competitive in that fight.
> But Okami and Vitor are top 5 MWs and there is really no shame in losing to either man.


Vitor the drugs cheat that never got caught...........











On a seperate note i find when Bisping fights the comments on forums usually vary from US poster picking a US or non UK fighter to beat Bisping and discrediting everything he has ever done or shitting on him in general. 

A little less bias.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Godammit here come the Bisping's fighting shakes again I'm far too emotionally invested in his fights.

WAR BISPING


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I would REALLY like to see Bisping get smashed again.
Can't stand the guy, really would like to his career go downhill starting tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bisping takes this, Belcher's biggest win was a were he dropped Cote on his head in a fight he was losing.

Bisping via jabs and TD's.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Ari said:


> I would REALLY like to see Bisping get smashed again.
> Can't stand the guy, really would like to his career go downhill starting tonight.


Amen sister.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm quite good at underestimating bisping but I reckon belcher can take him on the feet and finish him.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I like the song Alan is coming out to, but it is not Cash!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Belcher by KO please.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I think Belcher will probably win this one with his more powerful striking but they are fairly evenly matched.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> I like the song Alan is coming out to, but it is not Cash!


It was Jimi.... Little Wing


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I have no problem with Bisping and quite like Belcher but I just have a feeling that Belcher is gonna smash Bisping here


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I wanna cheer action, not a fighter. Took the under 2 rounds. Probably silly, but who knows. One can only hope with these "value" bets. Hehe. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Why they cutting off his leg wraps?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

No clear winner there for me. 10-10.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Herb Dean is a fair ref.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

What is with this crap sparring match?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Garbage round.

10-9 Belcher.

Bisping has forgotten he is a volume fighter apparently.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

10-9 Bisping


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

yaaaaaaawn

I give that a 10-10 but judges don't give those. Bisping I guess.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

What the.... what was that?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> What the.... what was that?


hahahaha I have no idea either. I thought it was Rogan but no one even acknowledged that it happened.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

weird card I guess.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm liking this fight and I don't know why...


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

What happened?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

lol @ that weird voice "JARED RIPPS"


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

oordeel said:


> What happened?


Some guy in the audio with a really deep muffled up voice saying 'Jerrrrrrryyy winsssss'. I've heard him throughout the other fights too just not that obvious xD


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Belchar is too timid and for no reason it seems like. I want the Belchar that fought Akiyama back. Something seems just off and I'm not convinced it's Bisping.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> hahahaha I have no idea either. I thought it was Rogan but no one even acknowledged that it happened.


Hahaha. It was super hilarious. I was confused then started laughing. Sounded like some track on a halloween themed rollercoaster mixed with monster trucks guy. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

This fight is terrible.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Is Belcher's plan to let Bisping break his hand?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

And i can already smell the counts dec win. Blargh. Sparring matches suck. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Is Belcher drunk?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Belcher looks dreadful but its not something that surprises me.

Dude's been a career flake and has gotten a bit overrated recently.


19-19


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mike's running away with this fight now.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

20-19 Bisping


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bisping got nbr 2 easily.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

What is Belcher even doing, this is frustrating to watch. Chalk this up to a Bisping win on points alone...ugh.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Belcher's fighting with a hurt ankle or something isn't he?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Go out with balls of fury.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Love the advice from Belchers corner. Let's see if he can use it.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Go for it boys. Rd 3. Lets go. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Shit fight. Alan has a better chin and more power yet isn't throwing anything. He needs to be more active. For ****s sake Belcher, fight him already.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Belcher is going in viking mode.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Can never question mike's effort. Hed be spectacular if he had a modicum of power. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

damn Belcher can take a hit you gotta give him that. Bisping may not be the hardest hitter but he is landing those punches with everything he has over and over and over.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Belcher is no where near Bisping's level.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Everytime I see Bisping fight I like him better. I just like his pace and his style, and his personality doesn't bother me nearly as much as it used to.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Lol i should say a medium right hand. Hahaha.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Mike is doing everything he should and more because Belchar is fighting absolutely dreadfully. Belchar's fighting tonight is worse then Binsping's is good, and Bisping is doing what he should be doing and doing it well.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

And here we go...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh no. Again.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The UFC should institute "garbage performance" deductions after this fight.

Instead of doubling your purse you get half your purse deducted.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

this is over


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow are you serious?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

HOLY SHIT THATS BAD. Poor guy. Hope it isn't nearly as bad as it looks.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Damn. Didnt want to see it happen like that. Yuck. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Bisping won anyways, but yeah that sucks, this card is ridiculous like every fight was an eye poke tonight.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

ayeeee that looked painful.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I really liked Bisping outclassing Belcher until the poke.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Holy hell that is an awful eye poke. Thats just gross


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Crap way for a fight to win but it wasn't even remotely close. Hope all is well with the eye.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sick of this crap.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah man, what a horrible way to end the fight especially with Belcher's previous eye issue. 

Bisping was dominating the fight though, really showed how overrated some people thought Belcher was. It really is too bad Bisping can't push it up just another notch. I think he would give Silva a good fight but whenever he gets close to the fight he ends up losing.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

That sucks for Belcher, but Bisping was schooling him anyway.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I feel super bad for Belcher.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

damn sucky ending 

But yeah! Bisping had it in the bag anyway. Belcher had zero for him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Belcher deserves to be cut after that performance.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Ouch.. of all people to get horribly poked in the eye it had to be Belcher.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Inconsequential really....only 20 seconds left in the fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Not sure what round that judge thought Belcher won.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Can't believe a man with a double eye surgery on the one eye , gets poked in that eye in awful fashion. Dreadful luck


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought Belcher pretty easily claimed the first so kudos to that judge. Bisping had an argument stealing it late with some small shots but Belcher landed the best shots of the round clearly.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

All this fight showed is that neither of these guys belong in the top 10. Belcher didn't do anything up until the injury and Bisping couldn't even hurt him for a second, even though he hit him cleanly dozens of times. Dreadful performance by both men.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

That's a weird rule. Knowing a well placed punch may any minute finish a fight, this takes this opportunity away from an accident. Anyway, you accidentally hits the rear of the car ahead, you are paying anyway. Weird.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I just hope Belcher's eye is ok.

And Michael Bisping as the punching power of a girl.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha Bisping:

"I'm going nowhere"


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Bisping is like a mongoose. He keeps picking at you...one of his better fights tonight!

Get well Belcher. Shitty ending to an otherwise great performance.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> That's a weird rule. Knowing a well placed punch may any minute finish a fight, this takes this opportunity away from an accident. Anyway, you accidentally hits the rear of the car ahead, you are paying anyway. Weird.


I am a bit stoned but this post is tying my brains in knots


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Feed Bisping to Okami.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> All this fight showed is that neither of these guys belong in the top 10.


Bisping is easily a top 10 MW fighter... Imo top 5. With a little more power and striking defense he would be nearly unbeatable in this division as he has amazing cardio and very good wrestling/take down defense.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Bisping is easily a top 10 MW fighter... Imo top 5. With a little more power and striking defense he would be nearly unbeatable in this division as he has amazing cardio and very good wrestling/take down defense.


Only reason he's top 10 is because his opponents are either not in the top 10 or are barely there at #10. Stann and Belcher are the only two top 10 fighters he's ever beat, and he looked terrible both times. You give him Belfort, Okami, Rockhold, etc and he loses every time.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Feed Bisping to Okami.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes the Okami that folds once he isn't able to dominate his fights and fades in later rounds.

Bisping has superior striking to Okami's one dimensional jab and has great takedown defense as we saw in his fight with Sonnen. Add in his far superior cardio and I actually see Bisping beating Okami.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Only reason he's top 10 is because his opponents are either not in the top 10 or are barely there at #10. Stann and Belcher are the only two top 10 fighters he's ever beat, and he looked terrible both times. You give him Belfort, Okami, Rockhold, etc and he loses every time.


Do you say every fight that goes decision is terrible? This fight and the Stann fight he's looked solid. Picked his shots landed consistently. He doesn't have KO power, he can't do much about that.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

420atalon said:


> Yes the Okami that folds once he isn't able to dominate his fights and fades in later rounds.
> 
> Bisping has superior striking to Okami's one dimensional jab and has great takedown defense as we saw in his fight with Sonnen. Add in his far superior cardio and I actually see Bisping beating Okami.


Yeah because he really folded against Lombard.

Get out hater.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Bisping did everything right props to him. I don't want to take anything away from his performance but I must say that I don't get what ALan was doing. He was timid and flat and the guy that fought Akiyama 5 years ago or even Palhares two fights ago..... I would never think these two Alan's were the same person. I question if he really posses what it takes after seeing willing to do as little as he actually attempted tonight to ever get himself back over the hump. Good on Bisping tonight though, unfortunate accident to end the fight but he performed well. Oh yeah and F bisping!!!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah because he really folded against Lombard.
> 
> Get out hater.
> 
> ...


Lombard sucked though.

I think Bisping would beat Okami too and I loves me some thunder.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Unfortunate ending to the fight, but it was irrelevant in my opinion. Bisping out classed Belcher. Belcher has a solid ground game, but he didn't count on Bisping being the better wrestler and stuffing his take downs quite easily.

Bisping looked good tonight. He has no power, but that makes it more impressive to me. A lot of guys having average stand up, but a lot of power. If they didn't have such heavy hands, you can tell they wouldn't be as successful. Bisping has gotten to where he is with his technique. He didn't have heavy hands to fall back on. If he did, he'd be an absolute monster.

I've been discrediting Belcher for a long time saying that aspects of his game are overrated and getting irritated with certain people who say he's an elite fighter that would school Bisping and give Anderson Silva a tough fight. While it feels good to be right about Bisping being the better fighter and proving it tonight, I got to say that Belcher at least stayed in there and took every strike Bisping threw and didn't seem to get hurt at all. He's tougher than I thought he was and I hope to see him continue to improve. I'm done arguing with people about his skill set and where he is among the UFC rankings. Tonight proves that he still has some work to do and I'd just be a broken record if I continue to bring up his flaws and searched for holes. I'm thinking we're probably unanimous on where he is now in MMA and have come to the realization that he still needs to improve more if he wants to be elite. Fortunately for him, he's younger than Bisping and has time to improve.

Still, I'd be lying if I said it didn't feel good to be right. :thumb02: What can I say? I'm human. Haha.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah because he really folded against Lombard.
> 
> Get out hater.
> 
> ...


He often does fade, but more importantly he folds when he isn't able to dominate his opponent with his wrestling or jab.

Funny you use the Lombard fight as an example when Lombard nearly pulled off the win nearly taking Okami's head off and out wrestling him in the 3rd round when yes Okami folded and had to survive till the bell to win the fight...


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I used to think Bisping would get 30-27'd by Okami......until the Chael fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> I used to think Bisping would get 30-27'd by Okami......until the Chael fight.


Exactly, Chael dummied Okami whereas Bisping gave Chael everything he could handle and more. Only 2 other fighters have gave Chael problems like Bisping did, Jones and Silva.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That would be a good fight. I'm not convinced that Okami could hold Bisping down for three rounds. I'd pick Bisping to win. It would be competitive though.

Still happy about his performance tonight. I've been waiting for him to beat Belcher for a long time because I knew he could and I wanted everyone to realize this. Belcher has never shown me that he would beat the likes of Bisping. He's a solid fighter, but he has a significant amount of work to do. At least he has time.

Anyone notice how Belcher would drop his hands and put his head down a lot of the times when Bisping hit him? A little weird to me.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Exactly, Chael dummied Okami whereas Bisping gave Chael everything he could handle and more. Only 2 other fighters have gave Chael problems like Bisping did, Jones and Silva.


Maia?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Maia?


Maia had a beautiful throw to submission. Sonnen wanted nothing to do with Maia on the ground and waasn't looking to take him down or stay there.

What I was talking about was Bisping's ability to resist Sonnen's takedowns when that was clearly Sonnen's gameplan and his ability to outstrike him and even get a takedown of his own.

Only other fighters to do that were Jones tonight and Silva in their second fight. Okami didn't even come close to it. Which was my main point as I don't think Okami is well rounded or talented enough to beat Bisping.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

well in mike

keep stickin it to the haters


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Belcher looked horrible in this fight. 

Im not sure how a judge gave him one of the rounds.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

JWP said:


> well in mike
> 
> keep stickin it to the haters


He isn't sticking anything to anyone. Most people understand he is a decent fighter. But he just cannot perform against the top of the division. Belcher isn't the top of the division.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Belcher made himself look like an idiot in this fight. Oh, I got hit in the face? Better laugh at the guy for not knocking me out with that punch.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Belcher made himself look like an idiot in this fight. Oh, I got hit in the face? Better laugh at the guy for not knocking me out with that punch.


Miller did this exact strategy and look where he ended up. they do it b/c a) they hate Bisping and refuse to give him anything 2) they're tired and being outfought and knackered. 

**** Belcher looked bad though, Bisping strolled through that fight.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

*I AM GOING NOWHERE! (potential spoiler)*

You certainly are, Bisping. Is there an award for best line of the night?

Mod: lowercase the title if you wish.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, I chuckled at that too.

Plus Rogan said "you cannot *underemphasize* Bisping's determination/hunger/cardio/something like that".


----------



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Bisping Intentional eye poke?*

I think it was intentional! What do you think?


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Cookie66 said:


> I think it was intentional! What do you think?


Sure it was... was a last rezulte so he can win the fight , cuz he was clearly losing until than ...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think Bisping would intentionally try to blind someone. Spit on his cornermen? Knee him while he's down? Sure. But poking someone in the eye who everyone knows suffered a detached retina before? I don't (want to) think so.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

who the **** is Chris "Lights out " Leben?? 

go home Mike, you're drunk.



Cookie66 said:


> I think it was intentional! What do you think?


I think you're a few happy meals short of a picnic.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He isn't sticking anything to anyone. Most people understand he is a decent fighter. But he just cannot perform against the top of the division. Belcher isn't the top of the division.



i meant in the sense that the haters will be disappointed he won

alot of ppl tipped belcher, and kang, rivera and stann

those ppl im talking about

i agree he struggles against the top tier but that doesnt mean he couldnt win on his day. i mean the wandy and chael fight were pretty close anyway


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He isn't sticking anything to anyone. Most people understand he is a decent fighter. But he just cannot perform against the top of the division. Belcher isn't the top of the division.


This forum was creaming their pants over Belcher being the next legitimate contender to Anderson Silva after his win over Palharres a few month ago... :confused02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Most of my negative reps are from saying Bisping would beat Stann by Decision.

I say it every time he's in discussion, but Bisping just has a bit of banter. He gives his opponents a slagging, that's about the height of it. It seems to only be American MMA fans who hate him, which I can draw down to insults not being thrown around quite as friendly as they are on this side of the world.

And yeah, Belcher was huge on here after the Palhares fight. The rankings were:- Weidman, Belfort and Belcher, which only a few throwing in Bisping.

Bisping is still improving. His main downside is his chin, which he needs to work to protect better. He is maybe the best kickboxer in UFC in technical skills, but with no knockout power of his own and getting rocked quite a lot when he faced a puncher, he will need to tighten up in that aspect if he wants to compete.

Okami Vs Bisping would be good, but I think Mike would take it. His grappling would allow him slip out, and in the stand up he'd land a lot of shots to edge out the round after being held for a bit. That's the next one to make though.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

The accidental eye poke was a shame, but the fight would have gone to Bisping regardless. Belcher looked like absolute crap, fighting with his hands down the entire fight. Horrible game plan. I was really hoping for Belcher to shut Bisping up. He talked so much shit going into the fight, luckily he didn't get finished in the first.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killz said:


> This forum was creaming their pants over Belcher being the next legitimate contender to Anderson Silva after his win over Palharres a few month ago... :confused02:


I remember some people saying that but certainly not the whole forum. Myself among many others stated that Belcher was being highly overrated and he was.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I remember some people saying that but certainly not the whole forum. Myself among many others stated that Belcher was being highly overrated and he was.


Yeah, I was too but there was a good chunk of folk on here who thought Belcher was a contender.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killz said:


> Yeah, I was too but there was a good chunk of folk on here who thought Belcher was a contender.


There was but that doesn't mean Bisping knocked off a top contender. He just beat up an overhyped Belcher. I guess he stuck it to the people who pick against him just because he is Michael Bisping, but it didn't show much to the people who understood that Belcher beating Palhares wasn't some amazing feat.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Dammit Belcher... Now I'm eating my words and they are so bitter.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Bisping is the man. I want him to fight Rockhold (after he beats Belfort) I am avoiding Bisping Okami because they both my favourites. I could see either one taking the fight, though Bisping is tough to keep down, so I actual favor him in this because he takes Okami out of his comfort zone


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm all for Bisping vs Cung Le. Why not?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

OU said:


> I'm all for Bisping vs Cung Le. Why not?


Because there are higher ranked fighters who make more sense for Bisping


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Because there are higher ranked fighters who make more sense for Bisping


Let's be honest though. Bisping is probably 4 wins away from a title shot. Not even close at the moment right? Why not? Beating Okami isn't going to put him at the doorstep again either, not right now. Why not fight Le then someone higher ranked? It's a good style matchup. Le has name value. Why not? IMO it's smarter for Bisping to fight Le then it is Okami right now.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

OU said:


> Let's be honest though. Bisping is probably 4 wins away from a title shot. Not even close at the moment right? Why not? Beating Okami isn't going to put him at the doorstep again either, not right now. Why not fight Le then someone higher ranked? It's a good style matchup. Le has name value. Why not? IMO it's smarter for Bisping to fight Le then it is Okami right now.


I think he could be 2-3 fights away from a title fight, if he was to fight and beat Okami who is the 3rd ranked MW that sets him up with a potential fight with Rockhold/Belfort winner, or even Costa/Jacare winner. I don't think Le makes sense. Give Le, Lombard


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> I think he could be 2-3 fights away from a title fight, if he was to fight and beat Okami who is the 3rd ranked MW that sets him up with a potential fight with Rockhold/Belfort winner, or even Costa/Jacare winner. I don't think Le makes sense. Give Le, Lombard


I disagree, I don't think Bisping will ever get a title shot and I think it will take alot for him to get in that position. I like the idea of him vs Wandy 2 as well. I just figured Cung Le vs Bisping would have the name value and an entertaining style matchup.
I don't think there is any win out there that puts Bisping 2 fights away. IMO fighting Okami is a bad idea since it would mean more later on. Winning it now still puts him a long ways away.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Only just seen the fight.

Bispings punching is lovely. I don't care about the power. His technique and combos are fun to watch. I've said many times, I've *never* been bored watching a Bisping fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I say Bisping vs either the winner of Boetsch/Munoz or the loser of Costa/Jacare.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OU said:


> I'm all for Bisping vs Cung Le. Why not?


Okay, you're back in the bromance. Would be an AWESOME fight.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

OU said:


> I disagree, I don't think Bisping will ever get a title shot and I think it will take alot for him to get in that position. I like the idea of him vs Wandy 2 as well. I just figured Cung Le vs Bisping would have the name value and an entertaining style matchup.
> I don't think there is any win out there that puts Bisping 2 fights away. IMO fighting Okami is a bad idea since it would mean more later on. Winning it now still puts him a long ways away.


If Bisping beats a top guy next fight he could very well be given a title shot.

Why not? Weidman got a title shot for beating a fat Mark Munoz in a fight that happened almost a year ago.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Cung would trash Bisping that is a terrible matchup for him. His only hope would be that he survives the beating and Cung gasses early enough in the second for him to take the second and third.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> Cung would trash Bisping that is a terrible matchup for him. His only hope would be that he survives the beating and Cung gasses early enough in the second for him to take the second and third.


Not really not sure why people have a hard time remembering Bisping can wrestle.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Not really not sure why people have a hard time remembering Bisping can wrestle.


Bisping can wrestle some and so can Cung. Cung is superior at every aspect of striking to Bisping including maintaining distance Bisping would be getting railed in the first.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

osmium said:


> Cung would trash Bisping that is a terrible matchup for him. His only hope would be that he survives the beating and Cung gasses early enough in the second for him to take the second and third.


I agree and Bisping is better at defensive wrestling then offensive but i still think he could grind out a decision if that is what he focuses on in practice. Id like for Bisping to stand and trade in that fight but i think he would be too scared.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Bisping could out strike Cung by sticking and moving like he normally does. He just needs to not get tagged and while he has only been stopped via strikes 2 times, he does seem to get tagged in a lot of his fights.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Doesn't really matter - Bisping will never be closer than 1 win away from a title shot, anyway, unless it's gifted.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Bisping will get hit title fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Bisping could easily get a title shot. He doesn't even have to completely earn one to get one. Him getting a title fight would sell and all he may need is a small winning streak which I think he could get if they choose his opponents right.

I think he'd beat some of the current contenders like Philippou and Okami. Although I think a 5 round fight would benefit him more against Okami. Bisping has the defensive wrestling to keep it standing and get back to his feet, but he might need the extra time to make more happen. I could see him taking the 3rd, 4th, and 5th rounds. Against Philippou, I'd be confident in picking Bisping to win either way. If Jacare beats Costas, I could see Bisping beating him too, but it wouldn't be as easy. If Okami took Bisping down, he'd probably just try to grind. If Jacare manages to take him down, well, I just hope Bisping hasn't been neglecting that submission defense.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Epic last 30 seconds


----------

